# First Slicer



## bill ace 350 (Jan 18, 2018)

My Chef's Choice 610 just arrived, my first slicer.

Lots of you recommended the 615, but couldn't afford it right now.

Pork bellies into the smoker Saturday and Sunday, maybe give the slicer a test on Sunday evening!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 18, 2018)

Good deal.. yeah , I looked at those both. Better than mine for sure. Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> My Chef's Choice 610 just arrived, my first slicer.
> 
> Lots of you recommended the 615, but couldn't afford it right now.
> 
> Pork bellies into the smoker Saturday and Sunday, maybe give the slicer a test on Sunday evening!




Congrats on the Slicer, Bill!!
Just as a Tip, If you're smoking Bacon Sat & Sun, wait until at least Tuesday or Wednesday to slice it.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 18, 2018)

What Bear said. Let it firm up a tad in the fridge. It'll slice a little easier.


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2018)

Congrats on your new toy I have the 609 and it has done a great job

Gary


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll wait...
But I will pull some frozen bacon I made back in October out, let it thaw a bit a do a test drive on the slicer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2018)

Yea make sure to freeze the bacon for 2 or 3 hours prior to slicing.
It makes it much easier!
Al


----------



## pugsbrew (Jan 20, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Yea make sure to freeze the bacon for 2 or 3 hours prior to slicing.
> It makes it much easier!
> Al



Depending on freezer, it may take longer.  My 615 has a hard time with unfrozen bacon.  It won't cut through the bottom side, which leaves a long side hanging down.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2018)

Try flipping it over after every other slice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

pugsbrew said:


> Depending on freezer, it may take longer.  My 615 has a hard time with unfrozen bacon.  It won't cut through the bottom side, *which leaves a long side hanging down*.



Mine does that too.
And it's a PITA flipping it all the time. I've already froze it for 4 hours, and it sliced better, but there's a line you don't want to cross. Freeze it too long and it'll slow the slicer down.
Depending on your freezer & slicer, freezing it somewhere between 2 and 4 hours should do it. You just have to find the Sweet Spot.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 20, 2018)

Just like Goldie Locks ----  To Hot,  To Cold,   Just right

Gary


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cleaned and ready to go...... Easy assembly/disassembly, washing etc.

Real test is how does it slice?

I eyeballed the thickness setting, looks like between 4 an 5 is what you see as "thick cut" bacon.

This is what I'm looking for.

Will have to shorten up the bellies though, in order to fit on the tray.

More pics shortly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Cleaned and ready to go...... Easy assembly/disassembly, washing etc.
> 
> Real test is how does it slice?
> I eyeballed the thickness setting, looks like between 4 an 5 is what you see as "thick cut" bacon.
> ...




I cut my bellies in Thirds.
Then I slice them the shortest way.
I don't need 18" long Bacon, and the bread for my BLTs is only about 5" to 6" wide.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 21, 2018)

very pleased! Impressed, actually.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 21, 2018)

ended up cutting them in half


----------

